# The Legend Of Korra Book 3 Discussion Thread



## GameWinner (Jun 24, 2014)

June 27th.
'Temp's favorite Avatar comes back to rock the servers. This is where we will discuss the newest season of The Legend of Korra. I'm not really excited but I'm sure someone here is!


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 24, 2014)

Trailer 1



Trailer 2


What I thought after trailer 1



Spoiler



when korra destroyed the avatar state, she didnt actually void all the past avatars power. all the avatar lifes just disconnected from one another and ended up roaming around, some in the spiritworld, others in the normal world. and eventually, some just ended up sticking to some humans, granting them the respective avatars original bending power (or an additional bending style if they were benders before). so we might very well look at some quasi-reborn avatars. and some fragments stuck to evil people, like the weird earth nation lady, who will now abuse the new power (and the most likely transfered avatar wisdom) for their evil schemes.
also, why don't we have a button to add spoilers? why do we have to type that manually?


 
What I thought after trailer 2



Spoiler



So there are terrible bending criminals and they all escape their prison at the same time, probably with the help of a pre-season villians. And together they can destroy the world? That sounds a bit over the top. i like the idea of a counterpart to the white lotus though, it sounds a bit like they'll end up as some kind of legion of doom with possible knowledge of ancient world destruction weapons/magic/spirit stuff
i do hope korra is off her period this season though.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 24, 2014)

Spoiler: Spoilers, if for some reason you still care



I have to wonder, was this season written by Oprah? Seriously, because the plot eventually becomes "You get bending! And you get bending! Everyone gets bending!"

For a show that was supposed to stand on its own, it's almost a joke how much it has had to crib from the original series. Zuko's in here because his inexplicably still voiced by Dante Basco grandson just wasn't enough, Toph's philandering is a big plot point, Aang's death gets an absolutely retarded retcon, they even have Combustion Woman.

I mean, I know the original characters range from Tenzin to bland to shit, but come on, squatting over the first series isn't any better.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 24, 2014)

I couldnt even be assed to finished the first season... Its like a regression of the series.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 24, 2014)

After Book 2 just tanked in quality I won't be wasting my time watching this. Once this series is over, lets hope the creators move on to something else.


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Jun 24, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> After Book 2 just tanked in quality I won't be wasting my time watching this. Once this series is over, lets hope the creators move on to something else.


 

The 3 and 4th episodes of the series already got leaked out in spnish. And the people that watched it were like it's like they got a new writer, they all say its about 1000 x better than the last season


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 24, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Spoiler: Spoilers, if for some reason you still care
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



well, more people getting bending could make sense in a way, through avatar rebirths or maybe just because the spirit world is now connected to the world again. maybe before, bending was the result of being specially receptive of spiritworld power. and now that the worlds are open, bending is spread out further.

i probably missed the part where aangs death is retconned though, whats that about?


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 24, 2014)

Whatever. I'm looking forward to these books and anymore Avatars.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 25, 2014)

Clydefrosch said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Spoiler



There's no good explanation for it, really. Building upon the bending/spirit midichlorianing of the last season is the exact opposite of what they should be doing.

Seems like Aang's death is now because of a hostage situation where the bad guys kidnapped his children.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 25, 2014)

I had bad impressions about this show once I heard they outsourced their animation to the clowns who do Naruto and Bleach.

Then I tried watching Book 2 and holy shit was it bad.

Book 1 was okay but this show is going towards Dexter-levels of awfulness, but at least Dexter had arguably 3-4 good seasons before it died out.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 28, 2014)

Recording.
Will watch later. Probably when I'm done with Netflix.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 28, 2014)

The first two episodes were awesome.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jun 28, 2014)

Why do I get the vibe that the series will end with Korra using energy bending on the entire planet so everyone can be equal. Every season always has the same plot, Equality, Equal rights, #YesAllWomen, etc.


Sidenote: Also, Armless waterbender? Genius?


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 28, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> Why do I get the vibe that the series will end with Korra using energy bending on the entire planet so everyone can be equal. Every season always has the same plot, Equality, Equal rights, #YesAllWomen, etc.
> 
> 
> Sidenote: Also, Armless waterbender? Genius?


 
when was last season about equality and equal rights? i must've missed that.
and that doesnt seem very logical to me honestly. the season will end, more likely, with the reestablishment of the air nation and republic city and its president going batshit over a new nation appearing just like that, drawing us to the most likely conclusion hinted at even back in season one - politics vs avatar culture.


as for genius escapees. well obviously they're specialists in their respective fields of bending. the ground guy who uses the power of friction and pressure to create heat (i somewhat expect him to be related to xin fu), the limbless woman who overcame her disability, and what is most likely azulas daughter with the combustion techniques. they're all talented and special. and that guy who was immediately an air bending master for no good reason (I excpect him to have another talent that made him part of this group of marauders)
the last of whom is, as of now, my only problem with the new season. it didnt really make sense how he has immediate control over that whole bending thing, enough to instantly overwhelm a group of supposedly trained white lotus prison guards. (damn you white lotus, what kind of point were you trying to make, just locking these people up?)
but the idea that you specifically need arm and hand movements to control bending has always been somewhat dumb and eventually inconsistent. they obviously are helpful because they focus what they do and obviously are what every new bender would need to get the hand out of things, but in the end, bending was always a spirit power, so the armless woman is as good an example of technique being mainly for training purposes and pretty much unnecessary, as is uncle bumis frantically punching the air without effect.


for the first two episodes, I'm positively surprised. I didnt exactly check for animation quality, but it seemed fine to me.
korra is still mainly how she was before, easily frustrated and jumping personalities, but for the moment, its not that big a deal to me. i do however see problems with a growing cast of secondary characters. should they be able to consistently recruit new airbenders now, i fear they might run into that inazuma eleven syndrom, where every characte ends up being rather flat and only getting one sudden character change as time moves on. (like the thief who'll be all thiefy and badboy but eventually will truly clean up his act to win back air bender girls heart).

but, on the positive side, at least theres a slight chance that, for a while, they will do what the avatar did back in the original series. just move from place to place and fix one overseeable problem in some small town at a time


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 28, 2014)

Damn, Tenzin looks built as fuck yo.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 28, 2014)

AlanJohn said:


> Damn, Tenzin looks built as fuck yo.


 
thats geezer law in that series. two days of training and they're all ripped.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 28, 2014)

Clydefrosch said:


> that guy who was immediately an air bending master for no good reason


That person seems to be really spiritual and seem to have study the Airbenders a lot. It didn't happen too quickly. He's basically a prodigy. He was probably a great fighter before.



Clydefrosch said:


> (damn you white lotus, what kind of point were you trying to make, just locking these people up?)


Probably as a example to other benders, not that it seems to be working out. 



Clydefrosch said:


> but the idea that you specifically need arm and hand movements to control bending has always been somewhat dumb and eventually inconsistent. they obviously are helpful because they focus what they do and obviously are what every new bender would need to get the hand out of things, but in the end, bending was always a spirit power, so the armless woman is as good an example of technique being mainly for training purposes and pretty much unnecessary, as is uncle bumis frantically punching the air without effect.


It really comes down to spirit and skills.



Clydefrosch said:


> korra is still mainly how she was before, easily frustrated and jumping personalities,


Look at the people she has to deal with. She did try to reason with them.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 28, 2014)

Mako. Now with 57% more edginess :\


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 28, 2014)

So do I wait until the series end and then watch it just because it is Avatar or is it worth doing it as they come out?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 28, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> So do I wait until the series end and then watch it just because it is Avatar or is it worth doing it as they come out?


 

I'd just avoid the series altogether, but that's just me being cynical.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 29, 2014)

Last series did have a couple of good moments, most notably


Spoiler: I know anybody reading a series 3 thread probably does not care about series 2 spoilers but for the sake of typing this



the original avatar sequence and Aang's family until they decided that was leading somewhere and almost deus ex machinaed it.



I have since also read a couple of the comics and they looked like they did well, assuming they were at least partially sorted post original wrapup then there is someone in there somewhere that knows what goes.


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Jul 19, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> So do I wait until the series end and then watch it just because it is Avatar or is it worth doing it as they come out?


Just watch the shyamalan movie to get a good feel for the series.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 19, 2014)

Drink the Bleach said:


> Just watch the shyamalan movie to get a good feel for the series.



I have seen it, not long after I saw the original cartoons either. Did not offend me as much as some but would not even serve as a good cliff notes for things.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 19, 2014)

So far this season is going really good, finally getting some breathing room. It is awesome to see Toph's kids develop and tenzin's family get development to. Instead of purely focusing on Korra.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 19, 2014)

We still don't know the most important question: Who are Toph's Baby Daddies!


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Jul 20, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> We still don't know the most important question: Who are Toph's Baby Daddies!


The Boulder got over his conflicted feelings when Toph came of age.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 20, 2014)

Drink the Bleach said:


> The Boulder got over his conflicted feelings when Toph came of age.


 
then who's the second. Toph and Su are half-sisters afterall


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Jul 20, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> then who's the second. Toph and Su are half-sisters afterall


The Legend of Korra is it's own story that stands on it's own merits. I expect they're going to leave alot of questions stemming from the 1st series unanswered, as well as questions brought up by the 2nd series. Who or who didn't bone some blind bitch isn't the biggest question of the series.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 20, 2014)

Drink the Bleach said:


> The Boulder got over his conflicted feelings when Toph came of age.


 

Talk about being between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 25, 2014)

http://www.avclub.com/article/nickeleodeon-pulls-final-five-episodes-legend-korr-207315

Did your series get canned? It (basically) did? Well, you better let the poor thing out!


----------



## Ryupower (Jul 25, 2014)

the show was not canned
the last episodes  will be release digitally


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 25, 2014)

Ryupower said:


> the show was not canned
> the last episodes  will be release digitally



When has that ever been a positive development, as far as more being greenlit anyway -- I can probably name several that have benefited artistically, for any show this has previously happened to? We may just about be seeing the first round of it with netflix and co commissioning shows and bringing others back.
Edit. Link because I can http://featuresblogs.chicagotribune.com/entertainment_tv/2006/12/day_break_among.html


Anyway I have still not seen a single one of these, might get bored around the time DVDs start appearing but not until then.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 25, 2014)

Ryupower said:


> the show was not canned
> the last episodes will be release digitally


 
...Right. Canned.



FAST6191 said:


> When has that ever been a positive development, as far as more being greenlit anyway -- I can probably name several that have benefited artistically, for any show this has previously happened to? We may just about be seeing the first round of it with netflix and co commissioning shows and bringing others back.
> Edit. Link because I can http://featuresblogs.chicagotribune.com/entertainment_tv/2006/12/day_break_among.html
> 
> Anyway I have still not seen a single one of these, might get bored around the time DVDs start appearing but not until then.


 
Apparently the same thing happened to Don't Trust the Bitch In Apartment 23. The show was cancelled, and rather than air the remaining episodes on TV, the network unceremoniously dumped them all online on a streaming service.

Of course, it's not officially cancelled, but it's clear that Nickelodeon is doing all it can to wipe its hands clean of the series. They're supposed to be bound to a four season contract, iirc, so I'm kind of curious to see how they'll wriggle out of it.


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Jul 25, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> When has that ever been a positive development, as far as more being greenlit anyway -- I can probably name several that have benefited artistically, for any show this has previously happened to? We may just about be seeing the first round of it with netflix and co commissioning shows and bringing others back.
> Edit. Link because I can http://featuresblogs.chicagotribune.com/entertainment_tv/2006/12/day_break_among.html
> 
> 
> Anyway I have still not seen a single one of these, might get bored around the time DVDs start appearing but not until then.


Not saying specifically about it being canned or not, but Korra has a long history of less than ideal rating and early digital screenings. These digital fiascos have been happening since season 2, and I can't remember if season 1 had the same issues or not. Its not ideal to a series' health but they've been struggling with the idea of just what they're planning for the show. Apparantly just having the show air on TV, and appear digitally the day after isn't simple enough. I think they're using Korra as an experiment to find how to increase ratings. The Legend of Korra is Nick's only show thats an epic, and are probably usingg people;s wills to tune in for next week and using viewers as data for the best way to advertise. The problem is that Korra often shows up online well before it's TV air date which will diminish it's TV ratings,and once it's out in any form be it digitally or not, it gets immediately ripped and hosted on other TV-based internet sites designed to leak ad revenue. Nick is losing out on ad revenue because of pirates.

Korra's adult audience and a large sum of it's younger audience live in a "I'll see it when I want to" world and won't ever watch the show on nick, visit nick's site, or buy the dvds, so a vast quantity of Korra fans are doing nothing to help the show financially other than create internet buzz.

But believe me when I say that the Legend of Korra is subjectively one of the best non-japan animated series thats not a comedy (Archer is like way better). The fact that Nick got lucky with a hit and is holding onto avatars rights isn't doing the series much justice. Just watching any of the Avatar series is enough to know that the show just doesn't fit with other Nick programming. Not that I know Nick's current programming, I stopped watching Nick after season 1 of Invader Zim


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 25, 2014)

Books 1 and 2 are considered Season 1, and Books 3 and 4 are Season 2. This season is still under production so there are at least another 13 episodes after this Book ends.

As for Toph's husband, I think they are going to be going into that some in the current run of comics The Rift. The 2nd part comes out in a few days and we'll see which way they push the story.

Also, Nick has only themselves to blame for the ratings this season. They did some damage when they moved it to Friday night primetime for Book 2, and then they screwed it all up with Book 3 and only gave a week notice of the premiere date and had almost no promotion for it.


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Jul 25, 2014)

I didn't know that, I assumed book meant season because the entire plot of the series and we've been waiting nearly a year or longer between books.

With Walking Dead I get the "half season" thing because waiting time between both halves is just under half a year.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 25, 2014)

Time to pack it up guys, next stop: Nicktoons reruns!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 26, 2014)

It's about time this show got taken out back and shot. It has been long overdue. Especially with the show not surpassing its previous season quality-wise.


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 27, 2014)

I came here to ask if I should bother with watching season 2,
Found my answer without even asking it.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 27, 2014)

why ask strangers? can't you take the 20 minutes to have an episode run in the background to form your own opinion?


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Jul 27, 2014)

If he don't want to watch it thats fine, its not that great of a show anyways, not like Archer or something.
(You should seriously go watch Archer, that bitch just had a baby. Drama.)


----------



## Ryupower (Aug 1, 2014)

the new  Episode 9 - The Stakeout
is live on nick.com
http://www.nick.com/videos/clip/legend-of-korra-209-full-episode.html


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Aug 23, 2014)

Dat finale >.>


----------



## Anfroid (Aug 23, 2014)

i didnt really like the ending, it wasnt bad, i just didnt like it, cant wait for book 4 though, im still mad that she "killed" all the past avatars in book 2


Spoiler



bolins cooler in my book now with his lava bending, and im glad that air bending gets its own subset skill(flying) and i didnt know that the crazy water bending chick had no arms until the finale


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Aug 23, 2014)

Seeing Korra alone and broken is what I like to see though :3
That ":'[" face at the end was priceless.

I think what I hated most about the season was 



Spoiler



Tenzin and that thief kid didn't die, and would have liked to hear that korra would be permanently wheel chair bound


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 24, 2014)

So I had this posted on my facebook wall, thought I would share it with you guys.


Spoiler









This was an outstanding season and really made up for season 2. Not to mention quite possibly one of the darkest ones yet. I can't wait to see what season 4 brings to the table, because this one is going to be hard to beat.

Also "kid's show"


Spoiler


----------



## porkiewpyne (Aug 24, 2014)

Finale far better than S2's.


----------



## ov3rkill (Aug 24, 2014)

That was a great ending.  I can't wait for season 4. Why'd they have to do that? hehe


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hmm, almost working up the desire to grab series/book 3. There might just be enough time to squeeze it in before the main US TV year starts up again.


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Aug 24, 2014)

Dont forget that the contrast of aang and korra was that aang didnt want to be the avatar in a time he was needed the most and korra wanted to be one in a time the world needs avatar the least. And I don't think Korra's "darker" content is in any way responsible of the show being pulled from the air. Rated G disney movies can be sort-of grim as well, but they're nothing. Death isn't exactly a mature theme. Its one of the most fundamental concepts we grasps at humans even at early age. What pushes a rating isn't death, but how extreme the language, violence, and controversies get.

Korra probably got pulled due to business reasons.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 28, 2014)

korra got pulled because the first episodes continued the downward trend of views from last season. incidentially, they pulled it right when the best episodes in korra history were aired.

i mean, i could enjoy the show for what it was before, but besides one or two whiners who thought that a brown strong female rolemodel shouldn't be 'raped and tortured while bound in a cave', pretty much everyone could enjoy these last episodes on some level. story progression was interesting, battles were incredible, animation kicked it up a notch in general (probably due to it being a short season?) and korra, for what its worth, probably will go through that character development everyone was whining about the last two seasons.


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Aug 28, 2014)

No, Korra got pulled because Nick was trying out schedules to see where korra, or even airbender for that matter works the most.

At 1st, Nick wanted to run re-runs of airbender randomly despite the wishes of the writers to have them run sequentially. Nick tried many forms of of scheduling until they realized the writers were right, and airbender got its best ratings when they ran episodes in order, and the writers much-later found out airbender was it's most popular rated Nick show on Nick.com, Netflix, later Hulu, and blah-blah when Nick told them how well the show does online. When the writers finished Avatar, they pretty much just got paid, took a break to do their own thing, and let Nick figure out what they wanted to do...

Fast-forward 4 years later to Korra, season 1 (Book 1) was a pilot season. Korra only got made because of airbender's success. Nick was still figuring out how to schedule Korra, they tried many things to see how Korra's ratings. Hosting it on Friday, on Saturday Mornings, on Internet, blah blah... Korra turns out to do "great" on Fridays. By "great" I mean that for a Friday primetime-show, its one of the more popular shows on cable at that time, however Fridays never pulled in that many ratings on cable for any show. So Korra was a big fish in a little pond. Fast-forward another year to Season 2 finale. Remember when Korra was online for 2 weeks before it hit air? Nick was trying out yet another thing to get more data on their demographs and found out that the show pulled great numbers online, while the show does well on Fridays. They came to a conclusion that the audiences for Nick and audiences from internet don't cross-reference each other and that the show ultimately performs it's best as it's most popular streamed show on its internet site. Combined with the fact that Nick was rushing the show to fit within the summer schedule, Nick came to the decision to make the rest of Korra season 3 and season 4 premiere on Nick.com.

As far as any "controversies" goes, Nick does not care whats in the show (and if you think kids are so fragile as to not even deal, then you're a fag). Their executives love the show both as producers and viewers. Its just as television adapting to online streaming becomes routine, they're trying to find where Korra reaches the most views as they prepare to changeup their television schedule for the next scheduling season. The writers discussed this before the finale and basically said the jump to online was all about because the biggest audiences for the show are online and not watching Nick on a Friday, or even any other day of the week.

You can listen to details about airbender's and korra's from the writers here, as well as get information about scheduling, as well as the birth of each shows, and how they had nothing to do with the movie. Its 90 minutes of talking so its kind of boring, but they go into detail that fans who think the show got pulled because of it's content, or think it had low ratings are just making up their own conspiracies. Its nothing more than a business move to service the largest audience.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 28, 2014)

Drink the Bleach said:


> Fast-forward 4 years later to Korra, season 1 (Book 1) was a pilot season. Korra only got made because of airbender's success. Nick was still figuring out how to schedule Korra, they tried many things to see how Korra's ratings. Hosting it on Friday, on Saturday Mornings, on Internet, blah blah... Korra turns out to do "great" on Fridays. *By "great" I mean that for a Friday primetime-show, its one of the more popular shows on cable at that time*, however Fridays never pulled in that many ratings on cable for any show. So Korra was a big fish in a little pond. Fast-forward another year to Season 2 finale. Remember when Korra was online for 2 weeks before it hit air? Nick was trying out yet another thing to get more data on their demographs and found out that the show pulled great numbers online, while the show does well on Fridays. They came to a conclusion that the audiences for Nick and audiences from internet don't cross-reference each other and that the show ultimately performs it's best as it's most popular streamed show on its internet site. Combined with the fact that Nick was rushing the show to fit within the summer schedule, Nick came to the decision to make the rest of Korra season 3 and season 4 premiere on Nick.com.


 
Except that's factually wrong. The first season aired entirely on Saturday mornings. The second season moved to Friday nights, where the ratings collapsed; Korra did fairly poorly, losing out to WWE and even Spongebob reruns.

Here's the ratings for a season 3 episode before the whole thing got pulled and posted online. You'll have to dig down to find it, underneath Spongebob, Modern Family, Friends, and Venture Bros. reruns. It's worth mentioning that the Venture Bros. episode aired at 4:30 A.M.






Take your lips off the kool-aid, son.


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Aug 29, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Except that's factually wrong. The first season aired entirely on Saturday mornings. The second season moved to Friday nights, where the ratings collapsed; Korra did fairly poorly, losing out to WWE and even Spongebob reruns.
> 
> Here's the ratings for a season 3 episode before the whole thing got pulled and posted online. You'll have to dig down to find it, underneath Spongebob, Modern Family, Friends, and Venture Bros. reruns. It's worth mentioning that the Venture Bros. episode aired at 4:30 A.M.
> 
> ...


Its Capri sun


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 29, 2014)

Ignoring all the hating in this thread. Book 3 was amazing.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 30, 2014)

Ignoring all the loving in this thread. Book 3 was shit.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 11, 2014)

So Nickelodeon is burning off Season 4 entirely online, bringing the show to an end. Soon our long national nightmare will be over.



Spoiler: Korra appeals for a new season from Nick


----------



## Vengenceonu (Sep 11, 2014)

Gahars said:


> So Nickelodeon is burning off Season 4 entirely online, bringing the show to an end. Soon our long national nightmare will be over.


 
Best fucking response from an AV club commenter:



> Welp, that settles it. Nick's marketing department spends the entire day snorting ground-up sea sponge. That's the only possible explanation for how badly they are fucking up the marketing of this show.
> 
> Oh well, as long as we get more quality product. Mike and Bryan have said before that the lion's share of the work on Book 4 was done, which is great, because at this point, I wouldn't put it past Nick to force them to put out unfinished episodes. I'm still half-worried that we'll be getting a finale done in colored pencil with the VAs doing score and sound effects.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 19, 2014)

Dat ending.


----------



## Pablitox (Dec 19, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> Dat ending.


 


Spoiler



Korrasami FTW


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 19, 2014)

The avatar master of all 4 elements and sexual preferences.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 21, 2014)

Spoiler



Too bad some are still outright in denial about it.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 23, 2014)

"Korrasami" Post-Finale:


The franchise may have gone downhill, but at least there's the fanbase to compensate.


----------



## Pablitox (Dec 23, 2014)

Spoiler



http://bryankonietzko.tumblr.com/post/105916338157/korrasami-is-canon-you-can-celebrate-it-embrace


----------



## Gahars (Dec 23, 2014)

Pablitox said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://bryankonietzko.tumblr.com/post/105916338157/korrasami-is-canon-you-can-celebrate-it-embrace


 

15 paragraphs of patting yourself on the back for something that might've been transgressive a decade or two ago, and something that the Japanese have been doing for decades now. Congrats? Plus, if you have to come outright and explain it yourself, then you didn't do a very good job of developing it through the show itself. There's room for subtlety even on Nickelodeon.

From what I've seen, people for the most part aren't complaining because of the lesbianism itself (it's the internet, that's popular), but more because it was dropped in at the last second without any proper buildup or foreshadowing, and at the expense of resolving other plot threads or character arcs. I've seen people providing "evidence" that there were hints all along, but it's all just things like "They wrote letters to each other until Korra forgot" and "They support each other" and "They complimented each other's looks once." Well, shit, if those last two are true, I guess Katara was just tsundere for Toph all along then.

I don't know, claiming that two girls having a close friendship automatically means they're gay for each other seems more regressive to me than anything else, but whatevs. Good on the creators, though, they got the publicity stunt they wanted, so at least something went right for them.


----------



## Pablitox (Dec 23, 2014)

Gahars said:


> 15 paragraphs of patting yourself on the back for something that might've been transgressive a decade or two ago, and something that the Japanese have been doing for decades now. Congrats? Plus, if you have to come outright and explain it yourself, then you didn't do a very good job of developing it through the show itself. There's room for subtlety even on Nickelodeon.
> 
> From what I've seen, people for the most part aren't complaining because of the lesbianism itself (it's the internet, that's popular), but more because it was dropped in at the last second without any proper buildup or foreshadowing, and at the expense of resolving other plot threads or character arcs. I've seen people providing "evidence" that there were hints all along, but it's all just things like "They wrote letters to each other until Korra forgot" and "They support each other" and "They complimented each other's looks once." Well, shit, if those last two are true, I guess Katara was just tsundere for Toph all along then.
> 
> I don't know, claiming that two girls having a close friendship automatically means their gays seems more regressive to me than anything else, but whatevs. Good on the creators, though, they got the publicity stunt they wanted, so at least something went right for them.


 
Not like it could be really useful, Korra was nowhere as good as atla, and there is no more avatar


----------

